# I'm "Tire"d of This Crap



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Don’t you just hate it when a company redesigns a part but doesn’t give it a new part number?

The latest was new tires and rims for my Traxxas Slash. I got one of the early models and the rims/tires they used is 2.2". The new Slashs have a redesigned tire/rim where the outside is 2.2" and the inside is 3". This new design makes the sidewall stiffer so the tire doesn’t roll over as much.

I decided I wanted to try the new tire/rim combo because I think it gives more traction in the corners on the hard clay surface at the local track. I went to the Traxxas web site and looked up the parts breakdown. The parts breakdown gave me the part number for the 2.2"x3" tire/rim combo. I called the local hobby shop with the parts numbers and they said they had them in stock.

I took a drive across town and when I got there I took a look at what they had. Low and behold, the rear set was the correct 2.2"x3" design but the fronts were the old 2.2" only design! So I wasted a drive across town and an hour+ of my time because someone at Traxxas decided it wasn’t worth their effort to give a new part design a new part number.

You ever had this problem?

Click here to view more articles.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

I've run into this in many industries with many parts. I guess you're just supposed to "know" and then ask the right questions. 

I sure don't know how you're supposed to ask what you don't know though, lol. I can't even think of a great example right now, but have run into this time and time again.

I also have joy when they use a different part number for the exact same part. hah.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

hankster said:


> Don’t you just hate it when a company redesigns a part but doesn’t give it a new part number?
> 
> The latest was new tires and rims for my Traxxas Slash. I got one of the early models and the rims/tires they used is 2.2". The new Slashs have a redesigned tire/rim where the outside is 2.2" and the inside is 3". This new design makes the sidewall stiffer so the tire doesn’t roll over as much.
> 
> ...


Hank, you know why that change happenend right?? Because with everybody running the slash as box stock Traxxas is making a killing on tires for those trucks.Pro-line makes tires for them, but nowhere I know of allows them .But now with this change Traxxas now has the corner on that market again.If you have a slash with the 2.2/3" beads you will have no choice but to buy the traxxas tires. A stroke of marketing genious on their part, but NOT making the class cheap like it was intended for the rest of us.


----------



## flem1959 (Dec 10, 2005)

Slashes Suck, get a real car.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

a couple of years ago my then new honda motorcycle had a cracked seat pan. this bike was silver/gray with a gray seat cover... the dealer ordered a new seat. after receiving 3 different black seats, 5 months later I received my replacement seat in gray.
it took the owner of the dealer to call honda in Japan to get this fixed...
the service manual and the dealers parts ordering manual called for the black seat. not the gray seat that came on the bike. the part number for the gray seat was never printed.
the two part number were not even close to each other. go figure.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

flem1959 said:


> Slashes Suck, get a real car.


dude you suck, get a life.:wave:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The price of the tires isn't an issue. At $25 for a pair mounted they are not expensive. Some have tried the Pro-Line tires at our track and they don't work nearly as well as the Traxxas tires. The rim size will not stop other companies from making tires if they see there is a demand. The issue I have is the two styles are not the same but have the same part number. In the end I'll soon find out if the new style tires/rims are better then the old.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

It seems typical that Traxxas uses the same part number for a new or updated part but they typically add a letter such as "X" or something to the end of it so I'm surprised at this.  I know this is what they've done with the change from the black to gray plastic in all the kits. It seems they added an "A" (if I remember correctly) to the end of all the same old part numbers unless they completely changed the part.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

SMC did something similar when they came out with the top exit wires for their 28C hard case LiPos. Stormer Hobbies finally assigned them different part numbers of their own for the side exit and top exit packs.

I think the real reason for the tire change was not to thwart competition but so that Traxxas didn't need to make different tires for the Slash and the Slayer. The tires for the Slayer need to be bigger inside to clear the Revo style hubs. They are just using the Slayer tire for the slash now.


----------



## ScottStaypuff (Sep 1, 2008)

The Slash guys at the (indoor) track I want to run at all run foamies anyway. I wonder how an Evader ST will do against the Slashes as I may have to run in their class if there aren't enough people. ...but I digress...


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Assoc has done this 3 times with the fuel tank we run. Saying it is aggrivating is being polite.


----------



## bustedpiecesrc (Oct 20, 2007)

I had that same problem with Ofna MBX Ultra Comp buggy, i needed front arms for it and they had changed the design so much that the inner mounting position was no where near the same, i brought one with me to the hobby shop to compare and they were discontinued, well needless to say i got rid of that buggy and got me an 8ight. I know i can get parts for that anywhere


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Still can get parts for my old tamiyas!!


----------



## kvrc (May 1, 2004)

420 Tech R/C said:


> Hank, you know why that change happenend right?? Because with everybody running the slash as box stock Traxxas is making a killing on tires for those trucks.Pro-line makes tires for them, but nowhere I know of allows them .But now with this change Traxxas now has the corner on that market again.If you have a slash with the 2.2/3" beads you will have no choice but to buy the traxxas tires. A stroke of marketing genious on their part, but NOT making the class cheap like it was intended for the rest of us.


no traxxas did the redesin because of the nitro slayer that came out. here is the breakdown. the slayer uses the revo hubs and therfore needs a much larger inner rim.
the slayer also uses a 14mm hub and not the 12 that the slash uses. so they needed to make a different rim for each kit but they could get away with 1 tire if they used the same big/small setup. 
i do agree they should have used a different part number though.


----------



## OTR SPEEDWAY (Feb 12, 2007)

kvrc said:


> no traxxas did the redesin because of the nitro slayer that came out. here is the breakdown. the slayer uses the revo hubs and therfore needs a much larger inner rim.
> the slayer also uses a 14mm hub and not the 12 that the slash uses. so they needed to make a different rim for each kit but they could get away with 1 tire if they used the same big/small setup.
> i do agree they should have used a different part number though.


 In doing so parts research on the Slash for a Spec off-road class this upcoming season I found out about the tire/rim deal as well. sorta didn' make too much sense so upon probing a few of the forum moderators on Traxxas's & UltimateTraxxas.com I found that it was a parts deal to standardize the Slash/Slayer tire/rims. A new P/N would have been NICE however.

Other than that I absolutely love the new slash. Waterproof, Pretty Darn realistic box-stock, and a lot of Fun to drive. 

I guess when you're as Big as Traxxas you'll slip up from time to time. At least their parts from model to model are pretty similar. Rustler, Stampede, bandit, Hawk, etc...etc...etc... I think I have parts in blister packs that are 10+ years old that are still good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

The Huffy of the RC world. I wish someone would come out with something similar enough to run in the class. There is soo many of them at the track but a traxxas??? Dont know if I can do it(I already did lol)


----------



## Team T2C (Oct 14, 2008)

i just checked both my slash trucks and they both have the large diameter inner. They are about 6 months old now.... confused


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

Another reason why I will never own a Traxxas product.


----------

